# Help Please - Removal of wax polish



## Alexam (31 Jul 2016)

When we were married some 53 years ago, we bought a coffee table that we have always retained. 

Althought it is a fairly modern, Ercol style table, it fits in well, but over the years it has become dull from polishing. I don't want to use any strippers, as the inlay's may lift, but what is the best way to clean it off before some fine hand sanding. I then intend to use a few coats of Tru-Oil wiped on, as I feel that would be hard and lasting (unless you have a better idea). The table is 18" wide by 5 ft long.





I need to know how best to gently clean the top. Does Vinegar or thinners feature in this somehow?

Malcolm


----------



## Sgian Dubh (1 Aug 2016)

If it's just wax, presumably beeswax of some sort, then I'd start with white spirits and either wire wool (OOO or OOOO), or Scotchbrite type pads somewhere between the range of fine and medium. Do a test to see if this shows evidence of shifting the wax, and if it does it's essentially a matter of using plenty of clean white spirits and gentle scrubbing followed by wiping off with clean cloths from time to time to check progress. Slainte.


----------



## marcros (1 Aug 2016)

What is under the wax? I am not sure that truoil will sit that well on top of a lacquer.


----------



## Alexam (1 Aug 2016)

Thanks Richard.

Yes marcos, it may well be laquer when it started our, like the Ercol furniture. What would you suggest would be a better finish after sanding please?

Malcolm


----------



## ED65 (2 Aug 2016)

Yes white spirit should easily remove all your old wax polish. Turpentine will also do it and will usually prove more effective but it's slightly more toxic so take extra precautions about the vapour. I would use kitchen paper before trying it with 0000 steel wool. You'll need plenty of it. But because it's disposable I think it's perfect for this type of thing as you're much less likely to use a piece for too long, where you're in effect spreading wax around rather than lifting it off and taking it away.

You may discover that the surface of the original coating (lacquer?) will be in surprisingly good shape underneath and you might not want to do anything further, just wax again from scratch. 

If you do find you want to top up the finish many times it's advisable to go back to bare wood and the best way to do this is by stripping. If you want to attempt a touch-up over what's there I'd try varnish myself, but you'd want to run a test for adhesion in an inconspicuous spot.


----------



## marcros (2 Aug 2016)

i am no expert, but i would go with something like a fine nylon pad and white spirit- to clean rather than to sand. you may be lucky with what is below the wax.

restoring-old-furniture-t22281.html is interesting, but your table may not be old enough for some of the finishes that are mentioned within.


----------

